# should i go hunting on wedding day?



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey there guys,I have a problem. My wedding is sept 23, Our early goose season starts sept 1. My problem is would it be bad karma to go hunting on the day of the wedding? I already told my fiance i was, She gave me a nasty stair.I just told here that hunting was here before her and it will be well after her.She has her rotty(dog) and i got my shotgun.So yes or no? should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Why would you go and get married in the fall? :huh: I can see it now.... "Honey, it's our anniversary. You're going to stay home with me this weekend, right?" Every year for the rest of your life!! :laugh:

Congrats anyway!

Oh yeah, I'd definitely go hunting.... :wink:


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

she can have me after 12:00 on that weekend :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm sure you will get a lot of manly "the woman should understand" remarks, :roll: so let me be the one to say take a day off. Those geese will be there later on. Don't start off your marriage on the wrong foot.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't go hunting. You choose your wedding day so suck it up and deal with it. All your going to do is set a bad tone for your marriage.

BTW if she is giving you evil looks now I would say call it off cause it is not going to get any better. Run while you can and I mean that from the bottom of my heart!!


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Just explain it like this, 
A lot of guys go golfing on their wedding day with the guys in the wedding party so whats the diff as long as you are at the wedding on time.

You really dont have much to do in the morning anyway!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd highly recommend not to go hunting. This is the 1 day and EVERYTHING that happens on it that she'll remember for the rest of your lives...good or bad. Suck it up and wait to go another time. Also, if you think about Murphy's law, this will be the day you get the flat tire, stuck in the field, etc. If you couldn't make it back for the wedding, think about the long-term effects!

Finally, IMO devoting yourself to this day is just the right thing to do. Make it a special day for the both of you...In other words keep bridezilla happy 

Best of luck with your marriage and hunting season...

Mike Taddy


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

One thing I would like to add... This wedding will probably the most important day in her life, so saying he should run because he got an evil look when suggesting going hunting that day is probably going overboard.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Run run run run :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> Clean em woman!


 :rollin:


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Woodpecker you forgot the next thing , after she cleans em then you ravege her, :lol: works for me every time. They soon begin to put 2 and 2 together. Training :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

ONLY IF YOU ARE A COMPLETE IDIOT!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

As a guy who got married on September 4th, I will offer my suggestion. I hunted the 1,2,3 and 6th for early goose. I took the 4th and 5th off. No big deal.

Schedule yourself for vacation on the Friday before and the Monday afterwoods and think of that as your weekend.

Also, when asked about a future anniversary gift, tell her the only present you want is to be able to go hunting in the morning. Then make her appointments for to a spa, nails, or massage for that same morning. She won't be so upset about you hunting then.

Like others said, you decided to get married in the fall, so now you have to live with that decision. When you get lemons, you make lemonaide.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Screw it, save the cost of the wedding, and just elope with her this month to Vegas, then it will not interfere with anything hunting related or spring fishing. Besides with the $ saved on the wedding, you both can go on a nice Honey Moon for 2 weeks, or save the money that would be spent on the wedding for a down payment on a house. (still go to a nice B&B for a a couple of days) :thumb:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Either elope or don't go. My wife and I eloped to Alaska and spent 9 wonderful days exploring that great state. I haven't made a lot of great choices but that was one of them.

All that manly crap of just go is fine from single guys or guys with their internet muscles on. A real marriage is a lot of work and compromise.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ha ha ha ha........ I had to plan my wife around my softball tournaments and hunting season. I am not much of a waterfowler so September was my month as well.

My only problem is that I really ticked off my father-in-law and my mother-in-laws father..........who are die hard Bison fans and have had season tix for 20+ years. Yes, they had a radio near by to catch scores ! :beer:

We also took a week off before our honeymoon to Florida because I had a sharptail grouse hunt planned the week after our wedding!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> ONLY IF YOU ARE A COMPLETE IDIOT!


FH then I must be a complete idiot as I got married on Sept 1st and it also was opening of dove season, come this fall 22 years ago. I went hunting doves in the AM with my best man. We then picked up our tux and came back in time to get dressed for pictures.

In my wifes case I think she must have been the idiot for putting up with me going on 22 years!!!!!!!!!!

Handle it properly and do not delay or interfere with the days plans and I do believe if she is a keeper she will understand. Heck most years I am goose hunting on my anniversary and still find time to take the wife out!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a friend who is getting married this fall as well.

He want to go bow hunting before had.....I told him no. This is my reasoning....

He will shot the biggest buck in his life that day. That is the positive. The negative (with his luck) it will run to the bottom of the valley and we will have to take 6 hours dragging it out. Which will make him late for his wedding. Plus I will be right next to him helping him get it out. So two of us will be late for the wedding. Best man and Groom!

With that reasoning I would recommend not going. Just because you could get a flat, get hit in the head by a falling goose, roll and ankle, etc. Just get married and hunt the next day......if you have enough energy from the night before :wink:


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh yeah i forgot to mention the wedding isnt till 6:00pm. :thumb: It's still 50/50. I have the goose bug really really bad. It will be my second season. oke:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I put a LOT of time into hunting...so does my wife. I wouldn't think of doing this. Now for the honeymoon...

:beer:


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jul 12, 2006)

If guys in your wedding party hunt, use that as excuse..... "The guys want to take me out on a hunt on our big day." Since this is your big day too, and it isn't going to interfer with anything I say go do it.... Most guys take their wedding party out to breakfast in the AM, what's the difference if you spend four hours at a restraunt or in a corn field. Besides what would you rather say 10 years from now about your wedding day.... "Man, those eggs benedict I had for breakfast that day were exquisit." or "Man, that double, tripple I shot that morning was awesome"


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

I really don't want to sound harsh or rude but here it is... remember you put this question out there as though you really wanted an answer. If I am mistaken please let me know. You have to be in your twenties. What I mean by that is, this is one of the most naieve questions I have read on this forum. If you are in love with this woman, you will make sure she and only she is the most important thing in your life. You should say you are sorry to her as soon as you can for even suggesting hunting on your wedding day. If you don't reassure her now, there will be someone else that is just waiting to down the road. Don't be stupid. Either this woman is worth you putting everything into it or turn and run away now. There is no in between on an issue like this. There are way too many single family homes out there with kids growing up without their father in their life. Commit totally or get out of this relationship now. PERIOD. She will love you for it and you will get to hunt and teach your son and daughter to as well. My girl is going to join my son and I deer hunting this year. Good luck and God bless your family.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

For all of you guys that say " no way", "don't do it", etc. what would you suggest he do for the entire day since his wedding isn't until 6:00pm? I'm pretty sure on my wedding day my wife had her hands full with spending time with bridesmaids, shopping and getting her hair done etc. All things she enjoys doing. I'm sure I don't know many guys that would want to get in the middle of that.

As far making sure she is happy, I agree 100%. If she doesn't care because she is doing other things, what's the difference if he goes hunting or sits on the couch and watches ESPN?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

*"She gave me a nasty stair.I just told here that hunting was here before her and it will be well after her."*

This attitude is what I was basing my "sermon" on. If you are going in the relationship with "it will be here well after her" on your mind your prediction will come true. Duckbuster, you are correct, if she has no objection go ahead and hunt the AM. If she objects, just remember it's her big day little girls dream about all their lives, do everything you can to not screw it up. (real or imagined)

p.s. Zimmerman is getting too big isn't it?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

DO NOT GO


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll be too hungover... hopefully... on my wedding day to go hunting. If my friends don't try to get me kneewalking drunk and talk me out of it, what kind of friends would they be?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mallard Island said:


> Woodpecker you forgot the next thing , after she cleans em then you ravege her, :lol: works for me every time. They soon begin to put 2 and 2 together. Training :lol:


Then you woke up :lol: .


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

I win :beer: I explained it to her how i would just be sitting around the house till 3:00. I told her that the time it takes her to get prep for the wedding i can be occuping my time hunting. So its all good, all i have to do is not stink and wash my nails.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

IT all depends do you want to enjoy the NIGHT after the weddin or just get locked out of the motel room.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

r u dun said:


> I really don't want to sound harsh or rude but here it is... remember you put this question out there as though you really wanted an answer. If I am mistaken please let me know. You have to be in your twenties. What I mean by that is, this is one of the most naieve questions I have read on this forum. If you are in love with this woman, you will make sure she and only she is the most important thing in your life. You should say you are sorry to her as soon as you can for even suggesting hunting on your wedding day. If you don't reassure her now, there will be someone else that is just waiting to down the road. Don't be stupid. Either this woman is worth you putting everything into it or turn and run away now. There is no in between on an issue like this. There are way too many single family homes out there with kids growing up without their father in their life. Commit totally or get out of this relationship now. PERIOD. She will love you for it and you will get to hunt and teach your son and daughter to as well. My girl is going to join my son and I deer hunting this year. Good luck and God bless your family.


So being your wifes ***** is a good way to make things last these days? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

usalx50 "So being your wifes b#tch is a good way to make things last these days?"

Nope, just have to be smart and pick the battles that really count. I have 3 labs, hunt pheasants and snow geese spring and fall and white tail and ducks. she has no objections to any of it. when something that is important to her is going on, we do it. I get to hunt as much as I want and I have her total support and no arguments around it. She won't book a thing on any day that is important to me. My point is you have to be fair and most woman will return that twice over. Like I said I'm not trying to be harsh. Just trying to put two cents in and help the kid start out on the right foot.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You are lucky you found a woman like that, seems like you have to play games to keep most women on their toes or else your screwed. Not that I like it that way...


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

watchman34hunting, WHY NOT PLAN your wedding on a differant day, i moved mine because we were bowling, but that was 30 years ago with the same wife, but you better have her ok, but you also need to make sure your new half to be knows how you like to hunt, better get her involved in hunting with you and then the problem about hunting will disappear,youll have to buy more hunting stuff, but youll get to go a lot more>BOB


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

R U Dun:



> p.s. Zimmerman is getting too big isn't it?


Ain't it the truth? Time to start looking to move.....again. :roll:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I didn't read all of these posts, but how about asking her if she minds that you go hunting? If you are afraid to even ask her about it, well..........I guess that's your answer.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Some guys have a bachelor party the night before with beer and strippers, you can have yours early the morning of, and instead beer and strippers you can have geese, and your shotgun. On another note why are you getting married in the fall?


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Getting married in the fall... not good. You might as well go hunting before the wedding. The only thing left that day for you is to show up anyhow. GO!

She'll have to get used to the fact you'll be hunting every anniversary too.

Congratulations on your wedding and make us proud.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

this will be my second year goose hunting. Her dream wedding would be to go to vegas. Our parents want a wedding(very non traditional).So she loves the fall,I was ok with that untill i was reintoduced to goose huntin.So i stuck with the decision.It doesnt bother me.Usally im back home before shes even out of bed. oke: :bop:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I met my wife at a wedding on openening day of ducks season...so I guess it is sometimes ok to miss being out in the blind...in fact it worked out quite well for me!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, you didn't plan it on an opener, so its not that bad. People who plan weddings on the following dates are idiots:

Walleye Opener
Bass Opener
Muskie Opener
Dove Opener
Pheasant (and to a lesser extent, Grouse) Opener
Any day in Deer Season
Memorial Day Weekend
Labor Day Weekend
WE Fest Weekend

I'm not a waterfowler, but I bet you all feel the same way about those dates as well.

If you don't go, I think everything will be ok. If you do go, have her call me, she'll need a divorce lawyer. LOL.


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

beleave it or not that is what her best friend just became. oke: :bop:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Well, you didn't plan it on an opener, so its not that bad. People who plan weddings on the following dates are idiots:
> 
> Walleye Opener
> Bass Opener
> ...


You missed *MCQUADE SOFTBALL WEEKEND !!!!!*


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

All weddings should be in January! My anniversary in August and presents no conflicts... yet. Your life committments definitely change after be married. Do not make the mistake by ever scheduling a wedding close to important hunting or fishing days, not only will you regret it your friends will be ******. :bart: eace:


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

I got married in October a couple years ago. That day couldn't have started out our marriage any better for me. A four man limit of honkers before the "I Do's". GO HUNTING!


----------



## gunnen 4 green (Jul 30, 2006)

I say do it!

Your inlaws will be impressed when you show up in your tux and a neck full of goose calls!

Honestly - it's not worth it. I pushed the envelope (similar to your situation) and I am still paying for it.

Make a trade - maybe the next weekend could be yours - no strings attached.. That way you can slay em the following weekend..

Good luck and congrats..


----------

